# Searching for a wheel cap, HELP.



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2017)

Looking for a wheel cap for our Buick. It is 2 1/8 inch so I would take any thing with good retainer clips. Ford, GM (other models) Chrylser I can make work too.







Normally the only time these caps are removed is when balanceing tires and wheels on a bubble machine.
But I got lazy when painting The wheels and poped them off rather than masking them.







One clip broke on one when I was putting them back together so it will not stay in place.

So if you can help with even just a retainer I will be happy to pay a fee and shipping.


 Al


----------

